# Wow. What a week!!!!!!



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

OK, so this is long. As of this time last week, I owned a 2006 Bianchi San Jose and a Specialized Roubaix Comp I had since January. I sold the Spec as I am a doctoral student, and my family can use all the money we can get. I agreed to sell my Spec. as it would obviously bring more cash than the San Jose, and for some reason, I would rather not part with that bike. 

Anyways, two days ago, I get a letter from the university. It says I have been awarded an additional amount of money, bringing my last year to a grand total of:

$0.00 USD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

So, now the money I sold my Roubaix for is sitting there, and my wife says "go for it."

Sweet. I start looking out there and think about an 07 spec, or Kestrel, etc. However, a local shop found me a sweet deal on something and I couldn't pass it up. So I went ahead and purchased it, and its on its way. I have ridden a number of bikes, and since I compete in triathlons, I wanted something stiffer than the Roubaix (trust me, the bottom bracket area wasn't as stiff as you'd think it should be). I had been itching to upgrade the shifting to Campy, as I have had both, and just prefer it. 

I got a 2006 Bianchi 1885 HYdro/Alum/Centaur for $1350.00 flat! Since list is $2200.00, I think I did OK. Plus, I got much more for my Roubaix, so all in all, I really think I made out. I am anxiously awaiting my purchase *and would love to hear from someone who might have either the same bike or something comparable.* Either way, I will post photos as soon as it arrives.   

Good luck, Floyd! CIAO!


----------



## Meatball (Sep 3, 2005)

That is a steal!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gutpile (Feb 26, 2005)

*Celebrate*

You done good!


----------



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

*Finally!!!*

OK, so here it is! I will give a ride report as soon as its appropriate. I didn't find a single review of this frameset, so a thorough review may help some people. My initial ride noted that its stiff at the bb, corners really well, and is smoother in the rear than I thought it would be. I personally think it accelerates faster than my Roubaix. I also think it looks great. The paint is quality (the bike is just dirty) and the overall finish is excellent. I think the silver, white and celeste all blend together nicely. Now to go and tweak the fit. More to come!!


----------



## jeffreyg (Nov 23, 2005)

Campy - Celeste - Bianchi RC, what more could you ask for.


----------



## Franchise (Mar 9, 2002)

First off, I love the bike. Is this frameset available in the US in these colors. I think the one in the US has a smaller Bianchi logo on the downtube. Yours is truly stunning. Enjoy.


----------



## Dynamo (Jul 10, 2006)

Considering he bought it with US dollars and comes with campy, unlike us Europeans who get shimano on the 1885.
I would say yes, you can get that in the US, since it is the US version.

07 version will soon be available, but not keen on the single plain (although celeste) colour (yes colour, I am from UK and jealous, am thinking about buying an 1885 this weekend, for £1400.. = $2670, rip off Britain again) .


----------



## Bloatedpig (Apr 10, 2004)

*Beautiful bike*

I own a Freccia Celeste and an XL Ev2......the new Hydro formed tubes are a thing of beauty. Enjoy!!!


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

*Wow!*

My gawd! What a great looking bike! Congratulations.


----------



## vuelta (Aug 10, 2006)

*Sl3 <> 1885?*

I recently bought a 2004 SL3 AluCarbon with much the same configuration as your 1885, carbon fork and stays and a full Centaur gruppo. Light enough, fast and responsive, not harsh at all - a truly wonderful ride! I really like the Campagnolo Vento wheels on my bike, but your Fulcrums are probably just as good or better. If the 1885 frame is as similar to my SL3 as I think it looks, then you have a new best friend in your garage!

A question for you Bianchistas in here - what (if any) differences are there between the 2004 SL3 AluCarbon and the 2005/2006 1885 frames? Materials and geometry the same?

/ David


----------



## Bloatedpig (Apr 10, 2004)

*Another nice ride!*

How are you guys attaching such high resolution pics? It won't let me attach anything that size.

Nice ride!!


----------



## vuelta (Aug 10, 2006)

Bloatedpig said:


> How are you guys attaching such high resolution pics? It won't let me attach anything that size.
> 
> Nice ride!!


Thanks, Bloatedpig!

I don't think it's possible to attach highres pictures but you can use the "Insert image" feature and point to an image located somewhere else on the web, in my case on my own webpage. I scaled my picture down to 800x600 to fit into the thread properly.

/ David


----------



## phil-bianchi (May 23, 2006)

hi magsdad,

i recently bought two bianchi frames, an sl lite alloy 2002 and an 1885 all alu. I ended up sending the 1885 back and keeping the older (albeit brand new) frame. I think they are the same models however varied by the years. 02 has mega pro downtube not hydro forming and I think the welding looks beefier on 02 model as well as total weight beinga lot lighter.

does any one have views on how italy manufactured bianchi frames have vearied in the last few years as prices have come down and popularity of cycling has risen?

thanks

p.s. that is a nice bike!


----------



## Biketillbroke (Jun 29, 2006)

Man that was an incredible deal. What a nice bike too. I hope you get man century rides
out of it.


----------



## bquig (Aug 29, 2006)

*Follow up review?*

Would love to hear how it is going. As mentioned earlier there isn't a lot of info out there about them, so any feedback on the bike is useful.


----------



## JGUTZ (Dec 13, 2005)

Hey Magsdad, don't you just love it when the universe lines up nicely. I would agree that you made out with the Bianchi over the Spec. I haven't seen one Spec bike that looks as nice as that Bianchi, although from a riding standpoint I won't comment. 

Enjoy...


----------

